# Slaving Axis



## silverfox61 (Aug 22, 2014)

I added a post last week and still haven't hear anything back yet, so I'm going to try one more time. I really need your help with this one. I"m slaving my A axis with the Y Axis using Mach3. When I rereference homing on all Axis the Z axis home first an the A & Y together, then the X Axis is the last one to home, But afterwards the A Axis tries to rehome again. I think I"ve I got one of the setting set wrong in the program but I'm not sure. I'm out of ideals so I hope you can help me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Perhaps one of the Moderators can put you in contact with our Mr. Biggs?
(_I_ can't even figure out where the members list is stashed...)


----------



## naijin (May 4, 2014)

Hi there, I may be wrong in saying that your question should be asked on the Mach 3 Forum, they should know the answer, .... just a suggestion :wink:
Regards
Nick


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Go to machsupport.com/forum, they have pages of posts about slaving.:smile:


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry I have been ill and missed this post. 

Your machine is working correctly. It homes both the Y&A together. Then just the A axis. By doing it this way it ensures that the gantry has not racked or gotten out of alignment.

The first time it home both motors together it actually stops when the first switch gets triggered. The second movement will force one side of the gantry to hit it's own switch. Now you know both sides of the gantry are aligned.


Bill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yikes; sorry Bill, I've been calling you "Biggs" instead of "Griggs".


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan that is fine. I should have been more careful choosing a user name. For the record my name is Bill Griggs. When I abbreviated it for a user name it came out BGriggs. Lots of folks confuse it. Usually I get call Bill Briggs instead of Bill Griggs. 

I just hope he gets his machine straightened out. 

Bill


----------

